# LGB Big Thunder smoke?



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I recently purchased a little LGB Disney Big Thunder loco. It doesn't look like this comes with a smoke unit. 

Does anyone know if this originally came with smoke? If not, is there a simple way to add one? Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

92377 is a similiar loco and for analog track power operation you need a 18 volt smoke unit. 

Engine needs to be taken apart to connect the smoke unit wires the first time. 

Paste this link in your browser and look for 92377-1 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/index.php?menuid=34&reporeid=66


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Pull off the stack and see if there is anything underneath. 

Also, see 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html 

for info about the existing smoke unit and the way to upgrade to a Seuthe (LGB) unit


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. It looks like I'll have to take things apart and see if I can drop an LGB smoke unit in. According to the exploded diagram there is a green and white wire underneath for power. Should I connect to that and fire it up?
Also how do I know it needs an 18 volt smoke unit and not a 5 volt one?

Paul H


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Unless you install a 5 volt regulator, it will need a high voltage one. If you consistently run track voltages higher than 20 volts, use a 24 volt unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For analog track power, this engine is best suited with an 18 volt smoke unit as the power to the track/engine is usually less than 18 volts. 

At 18 volts or more, the train is flying and cars will fall off the curves if plastic wheels on R1(4 foot diameter) curves. 

And yes for connecting to the green and white wires for a track power connection.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well actually 
there should be pins on the board for the smoke unit-they should simply plug into the board-but stright from track will work fine too 

and the 18v smoke unit version is the one to use, unless as noted -you can put in a resistor and use a 5v0which will give better smoke without high track voltage 

the porters runs pretty efficiently and youll need to be flying to get much smoke 

did this with my Otto-not sure i would spend the money again given stingy smokage at normal voltage


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, most toytrain engines (LGB series 9xxxx) I have seen do not have boards. There is a slot for a 3 position switch, but switch is missing.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Steve,
So based on your previous experience with this little loco sounds like you'd use the 5v unit with the resistor to have better smoke output? would you happen to have a rough wiring diagram for this?

PH


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Resistor for a 5 volt unit running on 18 volts needs to be a fairly large wattage. 

A 5 volt smoke unit draws approx 100ma, times 13 volts (assumed 18 minus 5) gives a resistor of 130 ohms at 1.3 watts, therefore needing a 2 to 3 watt resistor. 

I would go with the 18 volt unit for lower current draw and no resistor to burn my plastic engine frm the heat if run at 24 volts!!!! 

The smoke unit has a coating to prevent the heater from burning the plastic smoke stack. 

I use 5 volt smoke units when installing 6 volt egulators and I use the metal weight for te heat sink on the LM7806/7806 regulator. 

5 volt units run great on 6 volts as do the lights in engines. (LGB used up to 6.8 volts in many engines!!).


----------

